# Oil Weight of API GL-4



## flmaxey (May 29, 2016)

My tractor OEM (it's a 2020 - Solis 60) recommends Dynatrans MP API GL-4 for the gear box and the front axle. (The tractor is a 4X4.)

Here's the spec sheet for the recommended oil:


https://total-cdn-lmdb.afineo.io/tds/TDS_TOTAL_DYNATRANS-MP_3VV_201806_EN_USA.pdf



Unfortunately, I can't find this brand of oil anywhere close by. Further, there's no ISO number in the Dynatrans spec sheet so there's no way to determine the correct oil weight.

Since this oil is GL-4 and it's used in the transmission, hydraulics and, separately, in the front axle (the tractor is a 4x4) can I assume the oil weight is something in the 75 to 90W range?

Perhaps the other "equivalent" OEM spec's from the Dynatrans data sheet can provide some clues:

JOHN DEERE JDM J 20A / J20C
FORD M2C 134D / FHNA 2C 201.00
CASE MS 1206 / 1207

I'm looking for an GL-4 equivalent trans / hydraulic oil in the right weight. 
(Note: Tractor operation at very low temperatures is unlikey.)

Thanks,
Floyd


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You could contact one of those tractor dealers and get a price on their product, or go to TSC or NAPA and have a look at what they have for tractor transmission / hydraulic oil that meets those same specifications.


----------



## Hacke (Feb 22, 2011)

That is/was a universal (hydraulic and gear) oil for tractors. The type of oil is often called UTF or UTTO. Most brands have an oil of this type and it is usually 10W-30, ~80W gear weight and API-GL 4.

Search for UTF and check the specifications, or talk to your Solis dealer.


----------



## flmaxey (May 29, 2016)

Thanks all for the quick reply.


----------

